# Frozen Hyd Quick Couplers



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

I tend to switch between snowblower and power angle snowplow on my skid. I find that the quick couplers are almost always frozen - when the temperature is well below freezing and the equipment hasn't been used for a while - and I need to use a heat gun to couple or uncouple. I have tried squirting WD-40 in the annular space between the sleeve and the body but that doesn't seem to do the trick. I am thinking of trying some Fluid Film® but I am concerned that since that stuff never dries out, any dust during summer use could combine with the fluid film and gum things up a bit. How does anyone else deal with frozen flat-faced quick couplers?


----------



## fruitcakesa (Jan 29, 2009)

I have had that problem in the past on my plow truck when I wanted to remove the MM1 plow setup.
On my tractor I have slipped sections of bicycle inner tube over the coupling joints and secure them with a snug zip tie that will hold the tube in place but allow it to be moved to uncouple and recouple things, I arrange them so water won't collect inside and freeze.
So far so good.
I usually end up having one or the other hose drop into the snow after I uncouple so they sometimes end up frozen even after my hose covers are in place!:laughing:


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

we did sorta the same thing on ours what we did was take a piece of tractor inner tube and fasten it to the back of the lines (on the machine)so it drapes over the couplings other than the zipties breaking its worked a good 3 or 4 seasons


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting fixes. Thanks to both of you.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Just start the skid, warm it up, and run the hydros some to get good hot oil moving through the coupler.

That or when you are done using the machine, just unhook them then and they shouldn't be frozen.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I just keep a small torch in cab and just keep it handy to warm them up. Works every time...just use it lightly


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

SD-Dave;1173202 said:


> I just keep a small torch in cab and just keep it handy to warm them up. Works every time...just use it lightly


I have not had this problem before, but I aggree with his post. We keep butane torches in our trucks to open frozen locks on gates.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

I have found wd-40 to cause more problems then helps, krohl, 50-5 and several others work much better


----------



## JCKL (Nov 16, 2003)

ive always kept a torch in the truck also


----------



## Dakotakid (Dec 14, 2007)

Amen to the torch, but if you don't have a torch I have backed the skidloader up to the attachment and held the hoses up to the exhaust.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

most likely NOT FROZEN you need to relieve the pressure before you unhook an attachment read the owners manual it is a wealth of information. I have guys tell me the couplers are frozen all the time and that is almost never the problem. torches are really good at melting o rings and then you will always have problems.


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess I am assuming anyone who owns equipment knows to bleed system and knows the difference between hydro-locked couplers and frozen couplers......frozen get warmed.....not cooked with torch.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

snowman55;1183955 said:


> most likely NOT FROZEN you need to relieve the pressure before you unhook an attachment read the owners manual it is a wealth of information....


Always one in the crowd. Can you explain why a short time with the heat gun always resolves the problem? I'm curious as to how the heat gun would cause the hydraulic pressure to be relieved. Please enlighten me.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

----------


----------



## scotth0828 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey I'm in NH too and have this problem, I bring a quart or so of very hot water out and give them a bath, works well, the water actually evaporates so they don't refreeze. Good luck!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

They make fittings that screw together and that's what we use on our loaders that have to switch between bucket and blades every storm. Ours take an 1 5/16 wrench and we never have to worry about them freezing then. They will also tighten under pressure.


----------



## Rod (NH) (Dec 13, 2010)

scotth0828;1198922 said:


> Hey I'm in NH too and have this problem, I bring a quart or so of very hot water out and give them a bath, works well, the water actually evaporates so they don't refreeze. Good luck!


We're nearly neighbors. I'm in Farmington. I seem to have settled on the torch as the best option for me, as recommended by others here. I don't know why I never thought of it myself - too obvious I guess . I have a small mapp gas cylinder with a head that has a push button ignitor. That makes it quick and very portable. Works well. I put the blower back on today to be ready for the snowfall tomorrow - 5-10 inches per CH9. I had to use the torch again on two of the three couplers in order to hook up the hydraulics.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm not sure why but putting them together seems to make them easier to reattach.


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

shooterm;1200858 said:


> I'm not sure why but putting them together seems to make them easier to reattach.


That's a good idea and I will start doing it. It will keep them cleaner too. I had to throw a little heat at my plow this weekend to get them connected too.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

i used my pencil tourch today made it so easy to hook up the sander, clicked right in, its been sooo cold here the past 2 weeks. at -35 C nothing works the way it should, a little heat goods a long way. when its this cold truck trucks freeze with flat spots,


----------

